# lost my contacts



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have 2 pc's both running windows live mail I seem to have lost all my contacts on 1 pc but I have them on the other pc Is there a way to transfer them between pc's so they are on both my pc's?:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should be able to Export your Contacts list then import them to a new PC. This will only work if the accounts are local based and not online based, for example a Microsoft Exchange Server.

Export contacts from Windows Live Mail to Constant Contact


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant see an arrow with outlook.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You stated that you're using Windows Live Mail, this is far different then Outlook.com

Which is it?


----------

